# furs



## NMTopPredator (Nov 28, 2012)

what are the coyote furs going for. i have a few decent ones. their winter coat is in but they still have some red. im new to pelting. im not good at all but these came out good.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yotes down your way this time of year might grade simiheavy at around 15-25 dollars.

Let'em walk till mid-season and you could be look'in at 30-40 dollar westerns.

awprint:


----------



## NMTopPredator (Nov 28, 2012)

thank you catcapper. also how do i go about finding a fur buyer


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Do a google search if your area or contact your state trappers assoc.. Theres NAFA, Fur Harvesters, Groenewold/petska
You'll get a better fur check if you ship your furs direct to an auction.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Google "petska" they have a schedule where they come through northern New Mexico.


----------



## Maskwa (Dec 2, 2012)

I am just going to ship some furs this coming week for a sale in early January. Will let you know what the prices are after the sale.

Cheers!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Maskwa said:


> I am just going to ship some furs this coming week for a sale in early January. Will let you know what the prices are after the sale.
> 
> Cheers!


which auction are you shipping to?


----------



## Maskwa (Dec 2, 2012)

Fur Harvesters Auctions. Sale is January 9th.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I just read a report from NAFA, they are sold out of just about everything and demand is starting to rise because of snow and cold weather in northern China and Russia..........

put your fur up guys, prices might get real good again.........


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks like everything should be good except the two animals I have the most of.......raccoons and beavers :frusty:


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Was told yesterday raccoons are $1, $4 and $10 in Ohio depending on size and pelt condition. I'll do my best to let the little ones live. Even the $10 price seems low to me.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Hortontoter said:


> Was told yesterday raccoons are $1, $4 and $10 in Ohio depending on size and pelt condition. I'll do my best to let the little ones live. Even the $10 price seems low to me.


 Who did you hear that from? Sounds really low to me.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

are they not furred up yet?


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Those prices were in the round. I should have stated that. The prices were from two fur buyers. One stated the 1, 4 and 10 and the other stated 1-10. Going to take a lot of raccoons to buy just my ammo let alone gasoline.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I will be shipping my raccoons and hope to get at least 15 bucks a piece.


----------



## Maskwa (Dec 2, 2012)

I won't even mess with raccoons for the money they are bringing right now. Not worth my time. If I get incidental catches, fine, but I won't target them. Friend of mine in PA said they were bringing $5 locally from buyers in the round. We do not even have that option up here, have to skin/flesh/stretch. At the price of fuel I am only targeting the animals that are either a nuisance and have to be trapped, like beaver and coyote, or the ones that should bring decent prices like lynx, fisher, marten etc. Waiting to see what happens at the early January sale with what I just shipped.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The raccoon market has been flooded for the last 2-3 years so buyers can play a pretty good game this year. Unless you offering XXXL hides---it will be hard to keep thier attention.

awprint:


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

catcapper said:


> The raccoon market has been flooded for the last 2-3 years so buyers can play a pretty good game this year. Unless you offering XXXL hides---it will be hard to keep thier attention.
> 
> Guess it's a good thing a have a few 5XL :greedy:
> 
> awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm trying to get some fur stacked up, but nothing is stepping on my traps. Need the weather to get colder, so they have to hunt more.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

man Ruger, hopefully this cold front going through this weekend will help......


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ruger said:


> I'm trying to get some fur stacked up, but nothing is stepping on my traps. Need the weather to get colder, so they have to hunt more.


 How high of country are you trapping in?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I've got some traps set at 5800 ft and the rest at 7500


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ruger said:


> I've got some traps set at 5800 ft and the rest at 7500


 Those are good elevations for this time of year, the game they are hunting are not in the areas? Snow?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

No snow yet, have a chance tomorrow.


----------

